# i got a lovely pair of orange dwarf lops



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

they are absolutley stunning!!!
the buck is so chilled out and loves cuddles, he is 1 and the doe is 2 and dont have names so here's where you come into it lol

help me name the orange buns


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

we need photos first!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Karsie said:


> we need photos first!


lol i cant as my daughter has taken the camera to ibiza lol


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

tell her we need it back!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Karsie said:


> tell her we need it back!


only have to wait until sunday


----------



## Karsie (Jun 12, 2009)

but but but sunday is a long way away


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

How about Tango and Fanta :lol:

Or Percy and Pansy :lol:

Amber and Onyx....beautiful gems!!

Willow and Daisy!

Sorry i haven't got a good head on tonight for thinking of names!!! lol!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Tango for the male

and Calipso for the girlie


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

my hubby wants tango


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Cant wait to see pics! So technically you got 10 new rabbits today! Some peopel just get it all lol....only the best of people may I add! x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Tango for the male
> 
> and Calipso for the girlie


Ooh yeah i love that name....Calipso!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Tango for the male
> 
> and Calipso for the girlie


like it  il call her cali for short as calipso is quite a mouthful calling a rabbit lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Cant wait to see pics! So technically you got 10 new rabbits today! Some peopel just get it all lol....only the best of people may I add! x


LOL i didnt think of it that way lol oh dear my sheds getting a little over crowded pmsl


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Tango is my old cars name  it's orange aswel


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

noooooooooo not Tango dunno know why it doesnt seem very rabbity!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

someone said jaffa but i dont want to jinx things lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

cam ~ Means "orange" in Vietnamese 

sienna ~ From the English word meaning "orange-red". It is ultimately from the name of the city of Siena in Italy, because of the colour of the clay there


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

wow frags, cant wait to see photos!! 

where do you house them all? Buzz alone seems to be taking over my garden never mind any more 

not sure abot names though i will have a think. 

Paula


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> wow frags, cant wait to see photos!!
> 
> where do you house them all? Buzz alone seems to be taking over my garden never mind any more
> 
> ...


in my HUGE summer house thats now known as carrot cottage lol this time next year i will have double the amount of buns


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

names though of so far

Tango
Calipso
cam Means "orange" in Vietnamese 
sienna From the English word meaning "orange-red". It is ultimately from the name of the city of Siena in Italy, because of the colour of the clay there
saffron yellow/orange colour


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ooo looking forward to seeing the pics! I quite like tango and calipso... tango sounds like a naughty rabbits name! 

How many buns do you have in total now? I wish I had more space to surround myself with beautiful buns!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Ooo looking forward to seeing the pics! I quite like tango and calipso... tango sounds like a naughty rabbits name!
> 
> How many buns do you have in total now? I wish I had more space to surround myself with beautiful buns!


14 lol but most are babies


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

For the boy maybe:
Marmalade
Marmaduke

Girly:
Buttercup (i know technically yellow but hey - its close )
Peaches
Apricot 

Maybe just names that dont have summin to do with colour, I'm trying to go for human names lately 

Sayin that I always wanted a pair called Kovu and Kiara  (Lion King 2) but never got a pair together.

I like Cam. Really not sure on Tango but then I dont like the obvious names(snowy for a white one!) 

Congrats and get us them pictures!
*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George the rabbit I'm hopefully rescuing is orange and I was thinking of renaming him either Jasper (as in Jasper Carrot haha!!!) or Jaffa??? its so difficult to decide, I need to get to know his personality I think. Cant wait to see pics of ur dwarfs, cant believe you've betrayed the french!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> For the boy maybe:
> Marmalade
> Marmaduke
> 
> ...


Heidi there is a pic of cam on the rabbit forum


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> George the rabbit I'm hopefully rescuing is orange and I was thinking of renaming him either Jasper (as in Jasper Carrot haha!!!) or Jaffa??? its so difficult to decide, I need to get to know his personality I think. Cant wait to see pics of ur dwarfs, cant believe you've betrayed the french!!! :001_tt2:


LOL i thought of jaffa but didnt want to risk jinxing him being 1 lol

id never betray my frenchies  :wink5:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> George the rabbit I'm hopefully rescuing is orange and I was thinking of renaming him either Jasper (as in Jasper Carrot haha!!!) or Jaffa??? its so difficult to decide, I need to get to know his personality I think. Cant wait to see pics of ur dwarfs, cant believe you've betrayed the french!!! :001_tt2:


Lol I'm getting an orange lionhead and he's called Jasper too!!  it's a good name !! I'll post piks when I get him in a few weeks


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Heidi there is a pic of cam on the rabbit forum


Spotted that after I posted the names 
He is gorgeous 
lol

*Heidi*


----------

